# Is anyone using VISIBLE WIRELESS for your phone carrier?



## MissouriTiger (Jun 3, 2019)

If you have tried Visible phone service, how has it worked out for you? Also, do you use it for internet service for your pc at home? Please share your experience.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Nope, I was looking at it about a month ago and it could be a good option. There are a lot of YouTube videos out there with reviews. Some people said the online customer service was slow, but maybe it has since improved. There are no stores or customer support numbers and the compatible devices are limited. Some speed tests I saw were really slow on YouTube and some had good speeds, so I guess it just depends on your area. 

It is prepaid, so you could test it out in your area and then cancel it after the first month if it isn't good. Find a referral code online and the test will only cost you $20 for the first month if you have a compatible device.


----------



## MissouriTiger (Jun 3, 2019)

Many of the reviews are no longer valid, since they lifted the speed cap they previously had in place. I'm just looking for a sane, affordable telecom option. I'm paying $71/month for home internet and $79/month for phone. Total = $150/month. I'm just looking for one service to provide my phone and internet service for a sensible price.

Internet access in the US is a criminal ripoff. The World Wide Web was designed to be free, but the corporate oligopoly in the US has put up a barrier to access, forcing us all to pay exorbitant prices just to connect to it. The average price for broadband in the US is $66/month, vs $5/month in Iran, and $10 in Russia (you can look this up yourself). So much for freedom!

I would have to get a new phone in order to test Visible, since I don't want to take a chance on interrupting my phone service in case it doesn't work. I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## KMartPants (Sep 24, 2019)

MissouriTiger said:


> Many of the reviews are no longer valid, since they lifted the speed cap they previously had in place. I'm just looking for a sane, affordable telecom option. I'm paying $71/month for home internet and $79/month for phone. Total = $150/month. I'm just looking for one service to provide my phone and internet service for a sensible price.
> 
> Internet access in the US is a criminal ripoff. The World Wide Web was designed to be free, but the corporate oligopoly in the US has put up a barrier to access, forcing us all to pay exorbitant prices just to connect to it. The average price for broadband in the US is $66/month, vs $5/month in Iran, and $10 in Russia (you can look this up yourself). So much for freedom!
> 
> I would have to get a new phone in order to test Visible, since I don't want to take a chance on interrupting my phone service in case it doesn't work. I'm still thinking about it.


Hey there -- I'm using Visible and have been for a little over a year. I absolutely recommend it and am glad I switched. A flat $40 for unlimited data, hotspot access and Verizon Wireless's network made this a no-brainer for me.

I live in Upstate NY and the only real option for consistent network service is Verizon. Tried AT&T and it was terrible. Sprint is non-existent, and T-Mobile is even worse. So when I found out about Visible I switched, and have noticed no service degredation after moving from Verizon to Visible.

Tech support used to be problematic but in the last few months they have expanded their hours and are much more responsive and proactive about resolving any issues.

Since it's a relatively new wireless provider there have been issues, the biggest of which was a few overnight hours with no service. Over the year I've had it I can remember 3 times where service was impacted. But they resolved them all within a few hours, sometimes minutes. if you can tolerate a service issue a couple of times a year, absolutely go for Visible!


----------



## MissouriTiger (Jun 3, 2019)

KmartPants, are you using it for your internet service at home as well?


----------



## KMartPants (Sep 24, 2019)

MissouriTiger said:


> KmartPants, are you using it for your internet service at home as well?


No, not for home internet service. The hotspot throughput is throttled to 5/Mbps. It's fine to watch the occasional show on my Fire tablet on the road, but not really for home service where many more people than just me would need to use it.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Tried visible for several weeks, missed too many surge pings in congested areas. Basically you can see ride requests but cannot accept them due to nearly zero upload speed., the app says ' error., something went wrong., etc..) Lyft even worse., most of the time it says 'no network'

Switched to Att $40 (with autopay) 25GB prepaid plan & it much better because they never deprioritize data of their prepaid accounts to nearly zero.


----------

